# Pet Silk Question



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

I just received my order of Pet Silk products and had a question for those of you that are using it. The shampoo and rinse have a dilution ratio on the bottle but, on the instructions, it says to use a generous amount, sounding as if you are to use it directly from the bottle. Do you dilute the products and if you do, to what proportion. I already posted this somewhere else on the forum but realized that this is the correct place to post it. Anyway, thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't dilute mine, I just use a small amount and figure the water dilutes it as I was, I have thought about just adding some to a measuring cup and dilute it as needed. I love the stuff, it's great for the longer hair


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I dont' dilute either. I have to agree, the best I have used for long hair. My fav product of theirs would have to be the Liquid Silk itself. A little goes a long way and keeps the coat in wonderufl condition


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you both for the input. I gave my little girl a bath yesterday afternoon and I did dilute it, but can see where it really will work straight from the bottle. I have to say that her coat looks, feels, and smells great. Her hair is easily combed now and is not as "fly away" when she plays. The tear stain remover did not work as well as I expected but it did lighten the stains somewhat. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

They smell so good after a petsilk bath. I haven't tried the tearstain product but will buy it on my next order. I swear by the MOM recipe for tear stains.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

regarding dilution;

I am currently using baby shampoo (haven't received my pet silk yet).

I purchased a liquid soap "pump" that creates a foam. I put in one part shampoo to about 5 parts water and mix it gently. When you use the pump a foam comes out. I like this because I can't put to much shampoo in one spot or directly on the skin, it is also very easy to use with one hand. Rinsing is much easier because you don't have that concentration of soap.

I will probably do the same with the Pet Silk. You can always add more foam if you need it, but you won't put to much soap on the skin. I put the foam where the dirt is; face, feet, belly and if his ears are a little greasy I put it around his ears and neck also. 

Hope this helps









Tiki's Mom


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

TikisMom,

That sounds like a great idea. Where did you find the pump and how much was it, may I ask?


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

That's a great idea! I guess I will give it a try.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

The foaming pump I have is from "baby magic" baby shampoo.... I used that until it was empty and now just refill/dilute it myselfr.

I do the same with those hand soap pumps for the kids... they also create a foam. My kids use much less soap when it foams, so I just dilute it myself and save a rew pennies.  

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

"The foaming pump I have is from "baby magic" baby shampoo.... I used that until it was empty and now just refill/dilute it myselfr." TikisMom

I was looking for the pump and found the baby shampoo that comes in what looks like what you're talking about - it says "Foaming Action" on the label. Does that that sound correct? How much do you dilute, if any?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

The label on mine is "Baby Magic Extra Gentle Foaming Shanpoo" "instantly foams!" I used it as is until it was gone ----- it lasted a long time. When I refill it I do about a 5 to 1 ratio. This with the baby shampoo, you may have to experiment with the pet silk . If the foam is runny you have too much water. If it is to thick too much shampoo.

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Teddy's Mom (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the maltese breed. We now have added to our family of 2 children and 1 lab a new 11 week old maltese puppy. He is just the cutest thing I have every seen. 

My question is about Pet Silk products. Which shampoos and rinses from Pet Silk to you recommend? I have gone to their site and they have so many different products. I would appreciate your guideance.

By the way, I did go







out and buy the baby shampoo with the foam pump. Great idea. 

Thanks for you help....I am really enjoying learning about these little guys. I'll be adding a pic of Teddy later. 

Teddy's mom,
CJ


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Welcome CJ,

After researching a bit I started with the Pet Silk Moistuizing Shampoo, Moisturizing Rinse and the Spray on Leave in conditioner. I think the Liquid Silk may be a good idea also but I am yet to purchase that. After seeing some very nice results with the above mentioned products I ordered the the Whitening Shampoo and Whitening Rinse, Tear Stain Reducer and Tear Stain Whitening Kit. The Whitening Shampoo does it's job, the Tear Stain Reducer works only moderately well and I can't get my little girl to quit squirming long enough to use the Whitening kit. Anyway, I've never purchased anything that really worked on the tear stains, the shampoos and rinses are great.

Don


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm using the conditioning formula and will buy the whitening when I need to reorder. The liquid silk is good. I use the MOM recipe for the stains and it works the best.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I apply the Tear STain kit with a toothbursh to Morgan's face and it works beautifully! A little practice and you will have it in no time. Be patient with yourself because the end result will be worth it.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

what all comes in the tear stain kit?


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

A Powder and a liquid, one is the "color", the other is the accelerator. I can't even tell you how happy I was with the results of it. (Directins are two scoops of each, I am only using one half scoop of each. I dont' need to be making a large batch of it.) Best thing I have used. I bought the reducer, was a bit diassapointed with it, course, that could just be me. So far I have loved EVERYTHING I have purchased and that has been alot of products. I refuse to use anything else now except the Pet Silk line.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Guess I need to quit wasting time and order me some! Sounds good. I love the shampoo and conditioner that I have purchased. It is by far the best product I have found.


----------



## dogluver7820 (Oct 17, 2003)

I just ordered my Pet Silk products! I am so excited to get them in and try them. I am growing out my baby girls hair again so I sure hopes this stuff helps with all the tangles!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

It will help alot. I am noticing as the cooler weather is hitting here, the air is dryer and Morgan's hair tends to mat a little more than usual. Out comes the liquid silk, seems to help.


----------



## shadowsfamily (Nov 20, 2003)

Where do you buy the Pet Silk products from? I went to their site and did not find it to be very 'user friendly'. Also.. what products do you recommend? I see there are some recommendations within this post - but now that many of you have been using them for a couple months - I thought I'd check back in on your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I purchase my Petsilk from : http://www.mjmcompany.com/ I use alot of different things, start with something basic, like maybe moisturizing shampoo & coniditioner and just go from there if you find you like what you are using from them. That's what I did.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I just ordered a bunch of Pet Silk products. Thanks for the user friendly site!
Gail


----------



## shadowsfamily (Nov 20, 2003)

Those of you that have purchased these products before... can you tell me specifically which items you've purchased? I looked at the site and saw several options... Do I go with the one for fine hair designed for maltese or for white hair? What about the stain remover or the whitening kit?!?! So confusing...









~Fine Coat Shampoo - $6.95 (for maltese fine hair)
~Fine Coat Rinse - $6.95 (for maltese fine hair)
~Bright White Shampoo - $6.95 (for white hair)
~Bright White Rinse - $6.95 (for white hair)
~White Light Stain Remover - $9.95 
~Quick Color Silk Whitening Kit - $29.95

Help!


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Actually, all of those items are fine, but you don't need to start out with all of them. I started with the moisturizung shampoo and rinse (never saw the shampoo and rinse for fine hair) and that works wonders. The whitining shampoo is harder on their coat and I wouldn't use it all the time. The White Light stain remover works but only at about 50% removal of the stain. The whitining kit is a bleaching application - don't get it in their eyes or let them lick it at all. I would start with moisturizing or "fine hair" shampoo and rinse, the spray on non rinsing conditioner for brushing and combing and the White light stain reducer. Use those for your regular bath times and then see if you want to add the others for those times that you want to "whiten" Shadow up.


----------



## Joeybz (Dec 10, 2003)

I've used the whitning shampoo and condition on my 1 year old, Jasmine, and once on our new puppy, Chester. You need to be careful not to over use it every week as it will dry out the hair even with a conditioner. I have not used the other products yet.

Joanne, Jasmine, and Chester


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm in a rush to get to work and it's pouring.....I just received the Pet Silk products on Monday. I'll give you my thoughts later. I also have a question. I used them last night. My hair is now amazing! :lol: 
Gail


----------



## dcsgirl (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello!
I used my new Pet Silk products today and the results where amazing. My little 4 months old girl had pee stains since she got home. She didn't even look like a maltese because her hair was beige all over. Now she looks great. Her legs are pure white and her hair looks amazing. I used on her the whitening kit (I suggest you use latex gloves) and the tear stain remover. The tear stain is mostly there, but I didn't expect it to dessapear with just one use. 
I followed the advise to buy the foaming pump and it works great. I bought _Dial Complete Foaming Hand Wash_ which was half the price of the _Baby Magic Wash_. I diluted my shampoo and conditioner about 5-1 because I didn't want the product to be too runny. I put the conditioner in a spray bottle and I loved it because I don't have to be rubbing and spreading the product on the hair. I just spray and know every part has been conditioned. 
Now my little girl looks and feels great. She's very happy. I recomend the products to everyone. I will get back to you about the tear stains. 
Good day.


----------

